

Groovy Document Builder - craigburke
http://www.craigburke.com/2015/01/22/groovy-document-builder.html

======
vorg
I don't think Groovy's future funding is in question so perhaps this marketing
is unnecessary. The only real unknown is who will be in the team being funded.
I'm picking Groovy and Grails will be consolidated into one group with one
project manager and all the present technical people.

